# Electric Drop Down Rear Double Bed



## TrosleyBoy (Oct 18, 2009)

Hello everyone, 

I hope this doesn’t sound like a daft question but I’m just back from the NEC MH show and I think I’ve found my dream MH. Only trouble is I was so bamboozled by all the MH I saw that I can’t remember the make and model. At the time I didn’t think it would be unique but in retrospect it turned out to be. Hopefully somebody who knows what’s what in the MH world will be able to help me out. So here goes. It’s not an A class or a van conversion – it had a standard front cab (Peugeot I think) Its unique feature (I think) is the fact that it had a U shape rear dining area with a double bed stored in the roof above it. When evening arrives you press a button by the door and the double bed lowers effortlessly from the ceiling to about 3.5ft from the floor. Nothing in the dinning area needs to be moved. I think there were a couple of models in this range with this feature be we are only interested in the rear lounge / dinning model. I’ve searched and searched on the web and can find no mention of this MH. 
Can anyone help?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

The first motorhome that did this to my knowledge was the US RV Safari Trek (now taken over by Monaco and not in production). Winnebago do their Esperance that does as you describe, though I thought this was for the Australian/ New Zealand market. Frankly a lot of the stuff down there appeals a lot more than the motorhomes the UK, France, Germany and Italy crank out.
http://www.winnebago.com.au/news.asp?news=1470

Dave


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

There are a few recent euro models with the latest craze of a drop down bed over the amidships lounge/dinette. Dethleffs, Burstner, Rapido and a few others all have their take on this but I'm not aware of any euro models with this set up over a rear lounge.

The nearest I can think of is a Frankia but that adopts a reverse procedure where the backrests rise into the ceiling leaving two singles called the FF2 (Frankia For 2)....



















Pete


----------



## TrosleyBoy (Oct 18, 2009)

Many thanks Dave for the quick reply. 

I did look a lot like your picture except that it had cupboards attached to the underside of the bed - which came down with it. 

It could have been a just launched 2010 Model - is there somewhere (on the web) where all of these are listed?


----------



## TrosleyBoy (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks Pete,

Interestingly the FF2 was on my short list - it has an amazing bathroom setup - very ingenious. Sliding (up and down) sinks, doors that at become walls etc. Its just that I quite fancy a complete double mattress - and this mysterious MH offered just that and a rear diner/ lounge


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Think its the Burstner Ixeo 674. Does all the shelves go with it?

Bit like this one Here

We looked at it and liked it too in Feb. But it was the steps that put us off.

Greenie

ooops no its not just re-read title and you said rear.


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

There is a new Chausson that has a dropdown bed which is not at the front.


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

Could it have been an Adria Matrix? That certainly appears to have the drop-down bed with cupboards etc attached to the base that descend with it, although I'm not sure it's rear lounge? And it's apparently not available until later next year.

I found details of it on _"another site"_ - link is http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/channel/articleitem.asp?c=1&article=291. [Apologies to mods if that isn't permitted!]


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

See the end of this clip for the cupboards lowering, too. Not rear, though, as you say, and not sure about any button near the door.





Dave


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Solwaybuggier said:


> Could it have been an Adria Matrix? That certainly appears to have the drop-down bed with cupboards etc attached to the base that descend with it, although I'm not sure it's rear lounge? And it's apparently not available until later next year.
> 
> I found details of it on _"another site"_ - link is http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/channel/articleitem.asp?c=1&article=291. [Apologies to mods if that isn't permitted!]


The Matrix bed lowers over the front dinette to in effect form a double bunk bed and it's manual.

I saw the electric bed over rear lounge one immediately after looking at the CityVan on the Pilote stand so it must have been on a stand near there.

I can't find anything on the Pilote, Chausson, Rapido etc. websites, but it was certainly in that area of the show.


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

Sounds like either the Ixeo or travel van from burstner. We did notice them on one of our new van recces.

We did think it was something else to go wrong, or little brother would hit the button and hoist it up whilst unsuspecting little sister was sleeping! lol!

I can't recall which one it was, but it was one of those on the 4 berth option.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

I suspect you were looking at the Pilote Aventura. A new model P626 UA if it was a low-profile, or P656 UA if it was a C-class with Luton over-cab bed.

Philip


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

The one we saw was really just a two berth rear lounge model but where you don't have to make the bed up each night and it definitely wasn't a Burstner.


----------



## TrosleyBoy (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks everybody for your suggestions. 

Stanner I'm sure you are right, I have a floorplan of the show and I'm sure it was in (or near) the Auto Trail V.R Ltd area. The chap that showed us the bed going up and down (like everyone else on the stand) was wearing a dark blue T Shirt .........I think........ and at least now I know I didn't imagine it!

I have looked at all the web sites for the companies in this part of the show and there doesn't seem to be any mention of their 2010 models - I'm new to the MH scene and this does seem a bit odd, especially as there has been the Dusseldorf and the NEC shows where all their new units have been launched.


----------



## mumbear (Jan 11, 2010)

Hope Stanner sees this posting !!!

I read your postings with interest re the motorhome with the rear electric drop down bed.

Did you ever discover exactly which model it was ??


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

JeanLuc had it.

http://www.pilote.fr/en/gamme/aventura-images-212.html
http://www.pilote.fr/en/gamme/aventura-images-215.html

Dave


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Yes Scanner saw it but still hadn't found out what make it was

But


DABurleigh said:


> JeanLuc had it.
> 
> http://www.pilote.fr/en/gamme/aventura-images-212.html
> http://www.pilote.fr/en/gamme/aventura-images-215.html
> ...


Viota! as they say in France....that must only just have appeared on the Pilote website it wasn't there last year immediately after the show.


----------

